

Ask HN: Insurance costs for a typical early stage funded startup - api

I&#x27;m curious about the sorts of insurance offered here in their small to mid-tier range:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;foundershield.com<p>(Maybe not necessarily them, but that kind of insurance.)<p>* Liability<p>* Key man<p>* Errors and omissions<p>* Directors and officers<p>... and so on.<p>What does this typically cost? Just looking to fill in a spreadsheet with some good estimations. :)<p>Also has anyone ever researched or used RPX&#x27;s &quot;patent troll insurance?&quot; Is this worth looking into?
======
davismwfl
So total we started off paying around $1,500-2,000/year. E&O is the most
costly of course, but is rated also on your experience in the industry, any
prior claims etc. Our E&O was around $750/year when we started which from
asking others was pretty good price and gave us $1M in coverage. As you grow
your insurance will go up, our general liability policy started around $250
and just went up every year based on revenue and number of employees etc. E&O
is the same and as deals get larger you increase the limits and the cost goes
up.

I'd say when starting out if you put around $2k-$3k as a budget it is
reasonable, partially depending on where you are physically located and your
industry experience.

Also, I have only ever used tier 1 companies for insurance, Hartford etc. That
is just the way I was taught and we have never had an issue with them. Last
time I used [http://techinsurance.com](http://techinsurance.com) to get quotes
etc, and we got great pricing from them.

EDIT: BTW I am in Florida to give context.

